# Packaging



## misol (Jul 16, 2009)

I really like delivering a photo order in packaging.  I have been using mpix, but its $5 an order.  I am thinking I should order in bulk and save money.  Where do you get yours?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't have much in the way of packaging...just a bunch of generic envelopes in different types & sizes.  I know a photographer who used a bunch of TAP products for some nice packaging.


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (Jul 20, 2009)

Presentation is everything.  Don't be afraid to spend for it - you build it into the cost, anyway, so you're not losing anything.


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2009)

+1. Business 101. Add $10 to your sitting fee and earn a 100% profit on Mpix's $5.00 per order charge.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 21, 2009)

Reese's PB Luver said:


> Presentation is everything.  Don't be afraid to spend for it - you build it into the cost, anyway, so you're not losing anything.




Absolutely.

I deliver EVERY consumer print in a folder.  The only loose prints are wallets, and they go into a Lucite box.  All then goes into a printed bag.

Where are you?  I always prefer the vendors that are closer to me to cut down on shipping time.

-Pete


----------



## Ygrazi (Jul 28, 2009)

Anywhere online where I could buy in bulk? Would I be able to personalize them with my studio name?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 29, 2009)

Ygrazi said:


> Anywhere online where I could buy in bulk? Would I be able to personalize them with my studio name?



Yes.  And, yes.

Where are you?  Maybe we can suggest a vendor that is close to you.

-Pete


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 29, 2009)

I would be interested in this too. I read something about packaging in my PPA welcome packet and it made a lot of business sense. 

Right now I just started using the Millers boutique packaging, but it would be nice to have other options. I'm also considering just having some cheapy stickers made of a photo from the clients session to seal the package and then just throw in the rest of the sheet for free. You can get them through cheap consumer labs for about $4-$5.

Does that seem like a nice personalization or cheesy? I haven't done it yet, so I'm not sure of the quality of them.


----------



## Ygrazi (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm in New York. Thanks!


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like MasterMount has a good selection in New York.

Lyncca... Kendall-Hartcraft in Alabama might work for you.  I buy from them out of thier Wisconsin location.

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 29, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> I'm also considering just having some cheapy stickers made of a photo from the clients session to seal the package and then just throw in the rest of the sheet for free.   ...Does that seem like a nice personalization or cheesy?



I don't know....  I've been considering doing the same thing with key fobs.

Oh well.


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## herrickphoto (Aug 1, 2009)

Interesting...anyone know of a place in London (UK)?


----------



## misol (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## isaac alongi (Aug 1, 2009)

your time is money, don't be afraid to spend a few bucks to get it done and to the client, a print in there hand is worth a lot more then NOT getting a very nicely packaged print.


----------

